# Behavior Seems Worse After Neutering!



## Satebs (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Recently, we had two of our males neutered. We've seen a HUGE behavior change in one of them (for the better) and a HUGE behavior change in the other (for the worse). 
Muddy (the now good one) used to stalk everything that walked into the yard and attack. Now he wants to stay in the house almost all of the time and get some loving. 
Purdy, on the other hand, is now attacking anything and everything he sees. He's resorted to spraying almost everything and has just gone CRAZY! Just a note, they did spray before they were neutered, so I knew that behavior wasn't going to be easily changed. Does anyone have any recommendations or has anyone been through this before?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You said you had two of your males neutered. Are there other males (or females) that AREN'T neutered?

HOw old were they when they were neutered?


----------



## Satebs (May 6, 2011)

Yes, we have two other males who are not yet neutered. Their appointments will be very soon though. Our low cost spay/neuter is around $53 each for males. It's been an issue of money at this point. Sorry, tangent. Anyway, Muddy is 3 and Purdy is 2.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe that the hormones stay in the body for.. a couple weeks I think, and with the other un-neutered males around, he's going to still want to mark his territory and what-not.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Kittens that are spayed/neutered at 4 mos. usually don't spray. If a male is in the habit of spraying and then is neutered when it's older, it may or may not continue this behavior based on its personality. It's very difficult problem to overcome once it's an established behavior. Sometimes crate training (being confined to a large dog crate while it's in the house is helpful. It may be helpful to the outdoor one to spend majority of its time outside. If you want to have him an indoor cat, training him to harness and leash and taking him outside once or twice a day to walk around and spray may also be helpful. Good luck!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think that either the other un-neutered males could be a contributing factor because he is still competing with the others for territory, or maybe the vet experience was traumatic to him in some way? Are the other cats aggressive to him in at all? Some of the people on the board report that their cats don't seem to know each other after vet visits because they come home with new scents. Whatever the problem, it sounds like he is defensive because he feels scared and out of control. Perhaps you can try giving him his own safe room for now so he will feel protected. Slowly reintroduce the other cats and other parts of the house as he feels comfortable.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would say it's got something to do with the un neutered males in the house. I'm not entirely sure though. Hopefully someone with more experience will jump in and help!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Have tried cleaning the spots they used to spray?As in stuff to take the smells that they(kitties) can but we can't.


----------

